# Metal Front Door with screws that keep coming loose



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

MicheleWilliams said:


> I have a handle on a metal front door and the screws keep coming loose. Seems like the hole has gotten bigger than the screws. Can't really put bigger screws in it because a bigger screw won't fit thru the handle. Any suggestions other than buying a new handle?


Is this a metal storm door or a steel entry door?

Assuming (might be wrong) that the screws are actually bolts, try some lock-tite.


----------



## MicheleWilliams (Dec 27, 2008)

It is a steel entry door. Would Lock Tite work if the holes are bigger than the screws


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't understand where you think the screws are going into the wood unless you are talking about the latch on the side of the door. The inside and the outside of the handle are connected by bolts. If you are talking about the latch then I would suggest a golf tee and wood glue----> fill hole with glue--->drive in a golf tee----->complain about the glue all over the place/clean it up----->wait for the glue to dry----->redrill hole locations with 1/8" bit.


----------



## MicheleWilliams (Dec 27, 2008)

A golf tee will work in a metal door?


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

MicheleWilliams said:


> A golf tee will work in a metal door?



I give up, post a picture.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

MicheleWilliams said:


> A golf tee will work in a metal door?


Only if Tiger Woods installs it. No, really!
Ron


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

drive a plastic wall anchor into the hole in the door, then you should be able to screw the handle tight


----------

